
The mysterious death of a live-streaming gamer - happy-go-lucky
http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-trending-39232620
======
LordWinstanley
I know I'm a boring middle-aged old fart and therefore completely out of
touch, but my brain just refuses to even begin to comprehend why people would
want to watch other people playing video games. I can think of almost nothing
I would find more indescribably boring.

Even more incomprehensible is the fact that the 'spectators' are willing to
pay money to watch other people play games, so that folks are actually making
huge amounts of cash from this.

But, when I think about it a bit more, I suppose it's not that much different
from people paying to watch other people play sports [which I also find an
oddly pointless past-time] and I suppose computer games are increasingly
replacing real physical activity for the obese generation. So it's probably
inevitable people will want to 'tune in' and watch, just like they'd do with a
football match, or athletics event.

...and don't get me started on the people who earn big money on YouTube from
having people pay to watch them opening boxes. I already feel like I need to
stick my head in a bucket of ice!

As regards the "mystery" [in the headline] of such people occasionally
dropping dead while taking part in these 'marathons', it's not that
surprising.

Anyone who spends 12 hours a day for months on end, sitting on their arse
indoors, without getting a breath of fresh air or any exercise ––and probably
existing on sugary drinks, junk food and cigarettes, is not likely to be in
the best of cardiovascular health to start with.

